# Any aftermarket chain rings out there for 2013 Red exogram cranks?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Love the crank's function but the look of the big chainring just kills me. That weird black/silver buzzsaw thing it's got going on.
Seems like a longshot, as the market would be modest compared to those for standard bolt pattern/standard chain drop preventer....but thought I'd ask.


----------

